# Caquetaia: Big and Beautiful ... and Not Umbies!



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

When I'm asked if I keep Caquetaia, and I say "Yes", the next question is "Are they Umbies"? I say "no". It's not that I don't admire the beasts. In fact, I kept the Rio Magdalena strain about thirty years ago. But in more recent times, even with the magnificent Gorillus now on the scene, I've resisted going with them again because a) they are very big fish that require very big tanks and b) since there are many other species that I would like to experience, I need the tank space. I know, umbie keepers ... totally evil  thoughts. But I do keep the other three members of this genus ... and they are at least equally impressive. Here is a pic of each of them, in no particular order of preference. Love 'em all!

C. spectabilis


C. kraussi


C. myersi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice pics!

Really like that myseri.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Every time you post pictures I find a new fish I want to keep!


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Beautiful fish! What tanks do you have them in?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

All your fish look awesome, Notho2000. Top, top condition.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

mdog said:


> Every time you post pictures I find a new fish I want to keep!


Thanks ... or should I say sorry :-?



cprings said:


> Beautiful fish! What tanks do you have them in?


The myersi are in a 90G with a pair of Chocolate cichlids, a pair of Inca Stone cichlids, 2 pairs of Thorichthys pasionis, and a single exCichlasoma ornatum.
The 5 kraussi are mainly in a 90G with seven adult severums. I've got 4 more in other tanks. And my pair of spectabilis are in a 150G with several large severums and some acaras.



pablo111 said:


> All your fish look awesome, Notho2000. Top, top condition.


Thanks. I owe it to them.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Really like that myseri.


Thanks. Yes, he is a winner :thumb:


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Notho - Can you give more info on keeping Caquetaia spec. I've not been able to find much. How aggressive are they? How many is best to keep together, singly, pair or group? How do they fare with other fish and what works with them? Do they do well with Geophagus? Do you find them to be slow growing or fast? Do they show color all the time or mostly when mature and spawning? 
Sorry for all the questions but how better to get good information than from someone who has obviously kept them very successfully.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I can take a stab at answering these questions. I've had the most experience with kraussi, in that I've spawned them any raised them in some numbers

How aggressive are they? 
On a scale of 1 to 5, where 1 is "not" and 5 is "very"
Myersi 2, spectabilis 4, kraussi 3, The myersi singly are quite timid and can stress easily in with other fish.

How many is best to keep together, singly, pair or group?
You can keep any of them singly but IME they do best in groups of 3-6, depending on the size of the tank and the amount of structure present.

How do they fare with other fish and what works with them?
I find that they pretty much ignore other similarly sized fish. I've got mine in with severums, Chocolates, etc. They are most aggressive towards
their own kind, but not to the point of "search and destroy"

Do they do well with Geophagus? Do you find them to be slow growing or fast?
They pretty much ignore geos. The Caquetaia occupy the mid to upper levels, geos of course, the bottom. So they don't encroach on one anothers territories. If well fed the kraussi (and spectabilis to a lesser degree) have a high growth rate. My kraussi went from ~2-3" to 8-9" in about 9 months. The myersi are the slowest by far

Do they show color all the time or mostly when mature and spawning?
If they're comfortable and not stressed, they show color pretty much all the time. Their spawning colors aren't much different than their regular, everyday coloration. The myersi will show a stress pattern if something isn't to their liking.

Hope this helps.
Jim


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, thanks for all the great information Jim. Much appreciated! One last question. You rated the spectabilis high on the aggression but said they ignore Geos. and probably do better in groups. So if it's a tradeoff between keeping a single or starting off with 3 young fish and seeing what happens, what do you recommend? The tank is 6' with Geos and Satanoperca all about 1/2 of mature size. Thanks again.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would go with three and see what happens, rather than one. Then again, I'm always trying for pairs and spawns. The presence of other fish should diffuse the conspecific aggression somewhat. Make sure that there are plenty of refuges and structure to provide safe havens for the pursued individual(s).


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

OK thanks again I will look for three.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm fairly new to keeping _spectabile_, but I can attest to their aggression toward their own kind. I have 3 (was supposed to be 4, but one froze to death in shipping). After just a few days, the largest (about 3") took to chasing the other two. They are in a 40 breeder, with lots of structure for cover, but the other two have to hide behind the rocks. Oddly, they come out quickly at feeding time, then disappear when the food is gone. I tried moving the aggressor, but the next day the second largest had chewed up the tail of the smallest, so I had to isolate that one. Eventually I put them all back together, and while the two have to hide most of the day, their fins are intact. There are three Madagascar Rainbows in there for dithers, they are ignored. There is also a spare male _Nanochromis transvestitus_, and he is completely ignored, as are two old _Peckoltia_ Plecos.


----------

